# Uber is Hiding Pax Ratings from Drivers in new Version



## Tzogos (Oct 9, 2015)

See attached screenshot. With the update to v3.61.2 of the Partner app, I am no longer seeing the ratings of pax, either when the request screen appears or in the waybill. It now just shows up as a double dash, "--" Its not just me, but all other drivers in my market (Chicago) that I have spoken to. Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm on 3.75.1, better step up your game.

Are you sure those riders might not just be new? It would make sense if they still the Goob still has the box rating.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

So what would be the point of rating passengers if drivers can't see them? Are they getting rid of passenger ratings altogether?


----------



## Tzogos (Oct 9, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> I'm on 3.75.1, better step up your game.
> 
> Are you sure those riders might not just be new? It would make sense if they still the Goob still has the box rating.


I'm on Android, maybe yours in iOS version?

They are not new riders. I have asked and every trip I or my friend drivers in Chicago have done in the past 24 hours have been not showing pax ratings.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I've gotten 3 requests today....all canceled by the riders almost immediately. None of them had the rider's rating displayed! I immediately, after the 3rd cancel, used the "HELP" button and sent in a report saying that there is a GLITCH in the app. (BTW, did anyone notice there is a new selection under the HELP button with "I had a different issue with my trip" and it allows you to type your issue in the box).
This BETTER JUST BE A GLITCH! Otherwise.....why does it even show a * if there is not going to be a NUMBER next to it?

Why is UBER so DEVIOUS? 

Please, everyone who does NOT see a rider's rating on PING....please submit a 'HELP' ticket saying there is a GLITCH in the app. If it's NOT a glitch and UBER is deliberately masking the ratings....then we need to start 1 starring EVERY PAX until Uber reverses this. 

Why are we required to RATE THE PAX if we see no benefit for doing so? 

BTW, on my 3 cancels....I did not get the audible "BOING" indicating the rides were canceled either....anyone else have this problem too?


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I've gotten 3 requests today....all canceled by the riders almost immediately. None of them had the rider's rating displayed! I immediately, after the 3rd cancel, used the "HELP" button and sent in a report saying that there is a GLITCH in the app. (BTW, did anyone notice there is a new selection under the HELP button with "I had a different issue with my trip" and it allows you to type your issue in the box).
> This BETTER JUST BE A GLITCH! Otherwise.....why does it even show a * if there is not going to be a NUMBER next to it?
> 
> Why is UBER so DEVIOUS?
> ...


Neither did I get that annoying cancellation tone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I wonder if this is unique to Illinois. Is Uber trying this there to see what reaction it receives?

Tuesday is "Upgrade" Day, here, as a rule, and, in fact, I did have to upgrade on Tuesday. Mine is still showing passenger ratings. In fact, I let expire a four-star with an imprecise address. I did accept a 4,4 with a specific address. She was there, at the kerb, went to National Airport and was one of the more pleasant passengers that ever I have carried.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Tzogos said:


> I'm on Android, maybe yours in iOS version?
> 
> They are not new riders. I have asked and every trip I or my friend drivers in Chicago have done in the past 24 hours have been not showing pax ratings.


I noticed the same thing but thought it was just a new rider. In in Chicago too. Also, I had two people cancel and I had no idea because there was no audible sound. I drove all the way there before I realized it was canceled


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I noticed the same thing but thought it was just a new rider. In in Chicago too. Also, I had two people cancel and I had no idea because there was no audible sound. I drove all the way there before I realized it was canceled


That is NOT right. At all.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Same thing here, Chicago area as well. Also have had several cancels I had no idea about until arriving and checking the Pin location.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

I got a Email telling me it has been resolved but the orpblem is still there


----------



## LUIS HERNANDEZ (Nov 14, 2015)

Has anybody gotten the new Uber Partner on an Android 4.4 or later. I updated and still have the same app. I saw my freinds has the new app with a very different UI. I also have an Iphone 5 running IOS 9.1 and still have the old app. The new app is supposed to be 35 MB on the Android Version but the info page on Google Play says 9.7 MB. Anybody knows if the APK can be installed in an Android device running 4.4.4?


----------



## LUIS HERNANDEZ (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry I ask here, but I already tried Uber Support and they don't even read the emails requests, they just type an Knowledge Base Article and reply with it. The Geniuses suggested downloading on the Google Play Store which as I said in the email I already had done so.


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

No wonder you are starting to see less drivers. More folks are now aware of Uber's bullshit and are not going to put their lives on the line for peanuts.


----------



## LUIS HERNANDEZ (Nov 14, 2015)

I have no other choice but to UBER, they have done everything possible for me to quit, but I can't right now. While my friends are busy on NYC I sometimes go 45 minutes without a request. I was about to buy a new Android phone just to check if I had a bad reception on the IPhone 5, but instead borrows one. Same sh.t. I even requested 2 Uber rides and it would bypass me and assign it to drivers that were farther from the location. Wanted to check new app to see if it had an improvement. But I guess the new app is only for their preferred drivers.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Because Uber has realized that low rated pax get canceled on, and that's money's lost for Uber. Uber does not care about the drivers, get used to it, do you think they care if you pick up some scum bag that will rate you low, or trash your car, no they don't, and in the end you get the boot do to a 4.6* low rating "cough cough" , they don't care, as you are easily replaced by a new driver.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Tzogos said:


> See attached screenshot. With the update to v3.61.2 of the Partner app, I am no longer seeing the ratings of pax, either when the request screen appears or in the waybill. It now just shows up as a double dash, "--" Its not just me, but all other drivers in my market (Chicago) that I have spoken to. Is anyone else experiencing this in other markets?


Looks like Sarah's ass would be looking for another ride......


----------



## Roanokejoe (Nov 18, 2015)

Wait. Are you guys saying that at some point, I could see the rating I receive from a Pax?


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks like i quit and got out right before the shit storm. There's a reason why pax are rated low and you all should really be worried about your safety. Not to mention that lower rated pax generally rate you lower now that they are self aware of their own assholeness. 

Good luck guys and stay safe out there. It's not worth 10/hour pay.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Roanokejoe said:


> Wait. Are you guys saying that at some point, I could see the rating I receive from a Pax?


No


----------



## 88dho (Nov 5, 2015)

Driving along and the pax says wow you have a nice rating and her buddy goes give him a 1 start to f*ck it up. Nice guy


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Roanokejoe said:


> Wait. Are you guys saying that at some point, I could see the rating I receive from a Pax?


No, we can see the rating of the PAX before we accept the request. I can still see it.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

You're supposed to laugh and then tell a joke to make them laugh. Getting all pissy will get you one star.


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

I sent a question yesterday regarding the customer ratings not being displayed and this is the response I got:
Thank you for reaching out about this issue! We are aware of the issue of passengerratings no longer showing up in the Uber Partner app, and are currently working on getting you a new and improved app which will be coming in the next few weeks.
We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.
To which I replied:
"In the next few weeks"? So are you saying that passenger ratings will not show until then?

I am still waiting on the response.


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

Latest response:

As you are aware, this is a issue we a currently working on resolving. It could take three weeks, but we aim to resolve this issue immediately if possible.

Thank you for your continued patience as we work on this issue. If there is anything else I may assist you with, please don't hesitate to reach out.


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

Chicago driver here too. The first time I saw a single star where the rating should be I declined the ping, figuring it was a rider who'd been downgraded to only one star. But no, on every ping where I should see some sort of numerical value, I only see a single star. This started a couple of upgrades ago, but frankly, before then I usual saw a N/A which I assume meant Not Available. I've written Uber about this, but of course gotten nowhere with them.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Still seeing the pax rating here in New Orleans.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm in Maryland and I just upgraded to Marshmallow 6.0.1 on my N6. I was having sporadic issues with the app when I tried to log on. It was hanging and swirling the blue icon. I am upset that Uber's partner app does not notably list the changes to the app like every other Google Play app generally does. There is a newer version to be downloaded but I am leary on doing so.


----------

